# Today's Special Forces Preparation



## Lahti (Nov 17, 2013)

As I have about 4 months until I head off to basic with an 18x, I wanted to seek the knowledge of the current standards of Special Forces training. I want to be prepared in the utmost respect that I can. I have searched online for anything and everything that I could, but learning from those going through or that have been through is invaluable. Any advice on current training methods, goal setting, or anything beneficial to help me just try and be prepared will be helpful. Also, is basic and airborne going to cut me back on my pt while I'm there, which would make me less prepared for SFAS?


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2013)

I am not S.F. but have been here for a while now. There are prolly many threads on this but what you're asking comes close to G-2ing shit. G2 is intel and that is frowned upon. When a lot of us went through training, any training, there were no internet or forums like this. We had to just do it. All I got from the recruiter regarding jump school is that he went and what my dad told me he went through in "72" which was out dated. Just do it. Oh, the mentor forum is also a good place to start. Mods / Admins. If I stepped on my penis, I will draw fire elsewhere.

F.M.


----------



## Lahti (Nov 17, 2013)

Alright. All that I was meaning by it was more so of work out ideas or anything extra that I should bring with me. Not the actual program itself. Sorry if there was any miscommunication there.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2013)

No worries. See mentor page.

F.M.


----------



## Lahti (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2013)

Lahti said:


> As I have about 4 months until I head off to basic with an 18x, I wanted to seek the knowledge of the current standards of Special Forces training. I want to be prepared in the utmost respect that I can. I have searched online for anything and everything that I could, but learning from those going through or that have been through is invaluable. Any advice on current training methods, goal setting, or anything beneficial to help me just try and be prepared will be helpful. Also, is basic and airborne going to cut me back on my pt while I'm there, which would make me less prepared for SFAS?


 
Do you have your packing list?
Are you in the best physical shape you can be in?
Are you in the best mental/emotional state you can be in?
Are you focused?
Will you die before quitting?

If you answered yes to all the above questions, you have a chance of getting selected.   Never expect anybody to give you any answers, find them.  Never expect to know anything, learn it.  If you think you are fully prepared, know you are wrong, but have contingencies.

when I went to pre-Phase, I had a friggin packing list, and reporting DTG and location...  that's it...  either you are meant to be in the Regiment or you are not, the question is what are you willing to do to be in my Regiment?


----------



## Lahti (Nov 17, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Do you have your packing list?
> Are you in the best physical shape you can be in?
> Are you in the best mental/emotional state you can be in?
> Are you focused?
> ...





I don't have a packing list yet, however I have been scrounging every resource available to know what will be needed. ProfessionalSoldiers.com is being very helpful in that respect. To all the other above questions yes, I am, but there is always room for improvement.

In response to your last question... What wouldn't I do? Special Forces are the elite, and I have been given an opportunity that many don't get. I would dishonor this opportunity and privilege by not working my ass off to earn it. I want to be part of the elite, and I seek guidance to get there as I am alone in doing this as of present.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey bro, you need to worry about how to best be prepared for OSUT so that you can make it to BAC, so that you can make it to SOPC, so that you can make it to SFAS and have your shot at getting selected for the Q.

OSUT is not that hard, but it can and has ruined many a dreams of young highly motivated soldiers with hopes of SOF grandeur.

Get your packing list for OSUT from your Recruiter. Or log in to your future soldier account at futuresoldiers.com and get it there.
Have you completed all the requirements for keeping your 18x contract, such as passing an APFT, completing UF 1141 (Future Soldier Checklist), all your online classes?

Do you have all the source documents that you need to ship, to include your debit card?

Do you have all your finances arranged for, bills set up for autopay, etc. (if needed)?

As was mentioned above, what kind of shape are you in?

Also, how's your mobility? Best way to prevent injury in OSUT and BAC (and anywhere) is to increase your mobility. A foam roller, lacrosse ball, 1" PVC pipe, and some bands will go a LONG way towards getting you as flexible and resilient as possible. Check out Kelly Starrets videos on youtube. Also, Yoga works wonders, and if you can learn some of it before you go you can use it while your there.

Finally, what kind of reading have you done? How educated are you on the SF mission? Can you tell us what the difference between UW and FID are? How about SF history and lineage? I'm not SF, but I can assume that knowing a bit about the organization you aspire to join would go a long way towards your success.

You may or may not have already done some of these things, but maybe there are a few things mentioned that you missed. Best of luck, and like I said above, don't overlook any of the steps, that's when the unexpected shit that lands you at home or in a big army unit happens.


----------



## Lahti (Nov 17, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Hey bro, you need to worry about how to best be prepared for OSUT so that you can make it to BAC, so that you can make it to SOPC, so that you can make it to SFAS and have your shot at getting selected for the Q.
> 
> OSUT is not that hard, but it can and has ruined many a dreams of young highly motivated soldiers with hopes of SOF grandeur.
> 
> ...




All the pre-ship/Future Soldier things my recruiters and I are doing over the next couple weeks.

I am 5'9" and 130lbs. I am in really good shape, but like I said I can always improve. I'm just starting to ruck so I'm trying to find a pace for that and my run is starting to get on up to where it needs to be. My mobility is pretty good. Flexibility is extremely important to me as I used to be a gymnast. I'm headed back to a gymnastics gym in January and I'm going to add some weights while I work out there. 

As for my knowledge base, all I know is all I can read through searches. I understand that there are different principles and different standards they hold themselves too. Counter-terrorism, unconventional warfare, foreign internal defense, special reconassince, and direct action are the focal points upon which Special Forces revolve around. As for the history, I can only find out what I search for online. 

I understand there is a lot to learn all the way from basic all the way until the end of SF training. That's why I'm trying to learn as much as I can before headig out so it puts me at ease somewhat.


----------



## 1345 (Nov 17, 2013)

Lahti said:


> All the pre-ship/Future Soldier things my recruiters and I are doing over the next couple weeks.
> 
> I am 5'9" and 130lbs. I am in really good shape, but like I said I can always improve. I'm just starting to ruck so I'm trying to find a pace for that and my run is starting to get on up to where it needs to be. My mobility is pretty good. Flexibility is extremely important to me as I used to be a gymnast. I'm headed back to a gymnastics gym in January and I'm going to add some weights while I work out there.
> 
> ...


130 lbs? You must wanna be a delta, wait, they have to carry dudes who are generally about 200+lbs.... an Echo right? Hmmmm, that can't be right, they have the heaviest ruck, often times weighing what you weigh or more... Bravo? If you've never heard Bravo SHMASH... well, hopefully one day you will, hard to do that at 130.... That leaves us with the Charlie.  Ahhh, yes.... you want to be a Charlie!

I'm only kidding man.  x SF med hit the high points with the questions.  Being successful is 100% up to you. In OSUT/Jump, the only things you need to focus on is apft score.  At Sopc you can fill out your frame with your free time, because bro, your gonna need some meat on your bones.  It don't matter how fast you run 2 miles when your humping 100+ lbs of stuff across that god forsaken training area west of Bragg in crummy conditions for miles. Again, your success is on you.  Besides, I know a really good 130lbs Charlie .


----------



## Squidward (Nov 18, 2013)

I left for basic as an 18X weighing 135 fresh from being a scholar and a gentleman in college, and now I weigh 170 ( the jury is still out on whether or not the scholar and gentleman remain). You will gain weight if you're doing it right. 

You'll come to find out that very few things in the path you've chose. Will be given to you. Most of us know the answers to your questions. We would just rather you figure it out for yourself as FM said above. You get more out of it that way. Often times in the life you wish to lead instructions and guidelines are markedly absent. The responsibility falls on you to figure it out.

When you find yourself at the end of exhausting research with your questions still unanswered consult the mentor portion of this forum and present yourself as per the instructions you will find there.

When in doubt follow these simple guidelines: find heavy things and lift them until you cannot and run/ruck until you cannot. When the above is complete eat until you cannot. Wash, rest and repeat.

When all else fails consult the following: Harden the F@&k Up.


----------



## digrar (Nov 18, 2013)

Get strong, I was carrying 130lb pack and webbing on ops.


----------



## Lahti (Nov 18, 2013)

Hahaha thanks 1345, I am setting my sights on Bravo. I did find a good start both here and on ProfessionalSoldiers.

Squidward, thanks for the input. It's more about being a leader is what I've come to understand but still being able to work as a team member. Because of that thought process, it is starting to make me realize more of what to expect and anything I scrounge up or use to prepare helps.

Digrar, understood. I will keep building up all the way till basic.

Two quick questions. I understand that we will have pt and smoke sessions during basic, but is it alright to workout extra during that time? From my understanding they just don't want us to get injured. The other question is: will they put the 18x's together during basic for a little more intensive training or is it just all going to be the same?


----------



## 1345 (Nov 18, 2013)

Its really a crap-shoot.  I can speak of my OSUT experience.  Our company had 110 xrays and eight option 40's.  They didn't do anything more for us than they did with other OSUT companies.  You will have plenty of down time in the evenings.  Prison style workouts man.  Use the stuff around you at your disposal.  Sandbag PT and tabata till you die, pushups on the shadow boxes to get deep or improvise an incline by stacking the ones under your feet, body armor for pushups, flutter kicks with your cold weather boots, box jumps in the laundry room, towels on the bunks to work on grip strength while doing body weight rows (add body armor for weight)... I was extremely lucky, we had an xray who was a strength and conditioning coach from the University of Texas.  The guy worked our asses off.  When you have to do your pullups, do muscle ups instead.  Your free time is your time to get creative with getting your strength and conditioning in order.  Once you get to jump school, you will have two nice gyms within walking distance of the barracks.  After class go to Audie Murphy (do some home work on this extraordinary man BTW) and do compound lifts to throw on some size... No one should have to tell you this stuff.  Be creative, again, your success will be defined by your effort. Good luck and post some sitreps.


----------



## Lahti (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for all that. I'm not used to gym workouts so much because Idid gymnastics and we just did everything with our own body weight at the gym so I'm trying to find points for myself. 
Currently:
7:26 mi
41:00 for 5mi
Did a 2mi ruck march for the first time today and did that in 29:47 with about 25lbs
90 push ups in 2min
106 sit ups 2 min
15 pull ups straight
Still working on an effective set for bench press but 75lbs I was struggling but doing alright with and I'm squaring 5 sets of 10 with 95lbs. 

I'm trying to work off of what ProfessionalSoldiers posted.


----------



## Lahti (Nov 18, 2013)

I have pictures describing the workouts but I can't upload them for some reason and I can't presently ind the link for it.


----------



## Lahti (Nov 18, 2013)

Never mind, it just happened to still be pulled up on my phone browser. 


http://www.professionalsoldiers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42993


----------



## pardus (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.specialops.org/?page=GetSelected


----------



## Lahti (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for that recommendation. I'll get it over Thanksgiving break while I'm with my family.


----------



## dirtmover (Nov 19, 2013)

I will tel you this as a former Drill your really won't have alot of time during red phase, which is in the beginning part of OSUT.  We Drills are all up in your grills during that time.  Now once you get further on in training you will have a little free time in the evening and on Sunday.  No DS will get mad at you if while waiting for your turn to shoot or after if you want to do some pushups, situps until you head back to the barracks.  With that being said save the non PRT stuff for inside the barracks, it will save you from getting stopped from doing those exercises and it will save your DS from having to explain why PVT Snuffy is outside doing non PRT stuff.


----------



## Lahti (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks dirtmover, that helps clear up some things.


----------



## RMM80 (Aug 9, 2015)

pardus said:


> Get Selected for Special Forces - Special Operations Warrior Foundation


Is the program for SFAS prep in Get Selected still the most recommend?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2015)

RMM80 said:


> Is the program for SFAS prep in Get Selected still the most recommend?



LTC Martin wrote it to be a very comprehensive program, I would say yes.


----------



## RMM80 (Aug 10, 2015)

x SF med said:


> LTC Martin wrote it to be a very comprehensive program, I would say yes.


Thank you. I have done stew smith's ranger/sf 10 week prep and was looking for something new to change it up some. A friend of mine has been following the Ranger school prep http://www.benning.army.mil/infantry/rtb/content/PDF/Ranger School Prep 1 2.pdf so I looked at following that because of all the rucking, running and functional fitness aspects however I thought it best to ask someone who has actually "been there done that". Considering all of the great reviews of the book I had to ask. Thank you again x SF med!


----------

